
How to Lose 50% of Your Business Overnight from a Series of Coincidences - maldinii
https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/transparency-report-30/
======
CarolineW
The actual content that the title relates to is here:

[https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/transparency-
report-30/#3](https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/transparency-report-30/#3)

I was wondering at first how the title could possibly be relevant. It is, it's
just not what they lead with, which perhaps annoyed me more than it should.

But it really did annoy me a lot.

~~~
maldinii
:( too late now, let me edit the article and add a short TOC, hope this will
help.

